# Squats in Canada



## madison (Oct 31, 2009)

Any nice squats anyone can reccomend for a future cross country trip. Any where in canada relally. just wonderingh


----------



## mittens (Aug 22, 2010)

You'll find one in Osoyoos, BC. you'll have to ask around a bit, there may be a few. don't just go for the first one you hear about. It gets busy in the sumer, with Fruit picking and just summer in general. Traffic is heaviest in june. Its fairly dry there. Last sumer there were only two days that rain kept me in my tent. Everyone goes back home for the winter though. 

Canada's kind of big. are you planning to go out east or out west?


----------

